# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Экадаши.Гречка

## Лёша

Примите,пожалуйста,мои поклоны,Хари Шаури прабху.Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Скажите,пожалуйста,говорил ли что-то о гречихе в Экадаши Шрила Прабхупада.И,если это не затруднит Вас,напишите о запретах в Экадаши среди специй и других продуктов.Этот вопрос очень актуален для преданных нашей полосы.Харе Кришна.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

Buckwheat is fine for Ekadasi, Srila Prabhupada's cooks would make him puris from it.

Other spices I don't know, you would have to ask Kurma or some other expert cook.

Your humble servant,
Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:

Гречиха хорошо подходит для Экадаши, повара Шрила Прабхупады делали ему пури из нее.

Другие специи я не знаю, вам лучше спросить об этом Курму прабху или другого повара-эксперта.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари-Шаури дас.

----------

